# database and website



## eliezer (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi.

I want to make a database for my website. It's a car website.

The database will have just one table with the following fields:
 about 10 fields about the car specs (e.g. make, model, top speed, etc.)
 a field for a picture of the car
 a long review about the car (about a page)

How do I put this all into a database and then access it from my website?


----------



## BjarneDM (Nov 3, 2005)

1) read one or more book on PHP and MySQL
2) get hold of a GUI interface to MySQL


----------



## kainjow (Nov 4, 2005)

The short answer is you need to learn a programming language, such as PHP. You might be able to do with with XML, but either way, you need to learn a new language, whether it be programming or markup.


----------



## michaelsanford (Nov 21, 2005)

Or better yet, pay someone to make it for you.

This is another manifestation of the "Ask a lawyer for long and serious legal advice at a dinner party" syndrome. It's not acceptable and not fair to ask someone who makes their livelihood by programming to write an entire site for you for free in a public forum.

People around here will gladly help you with genuine problems or hang-ups, but this isn't a hang-up, this is a non-starter.


----------



## kainjow (Nov 22, 2005)

Learn Ruby and the Ruby on Rails web framework, and you can have this running in no time!! I'm learning too - it's very powerful, and very good for things like this.


----------



## mkwan (Nov 24, 2005)

I charge $25 per hour...


----------



## metropolstyle (Dec 1, 2005)

mkwan said:
			
		

> I charge $25 per hour...



You're seriously under-pricing yourself! Charge the guy more than that.


----------



## mkwan (Dec 3, 2005)

is $100 per hour too little....?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Design work typically goes for $35 to $85 per hour down here in Texas (usually right around $45/hr.), depending on the complexity of the design and what technologies are involved.  Freelancers charge a little less, people with big egos charge a little more... so it's up to you what you wanna charge!


----------



## mdnky (Dec 4, 2005)

mkwan said:
			
		

> is $100 per hour too little....?



If that's Canadian dollars, probably not.  If it's American dollars, it a bit on the high side for design-only (HTML) services, but not too bad for a site requiring design services & DB work.   (For reference, currently $100CAD is approximately $86USD)


----------

